# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  sjecate se biranja imena :) za rodin prirucnik - SLIKE!!!

## ivarica

ma ko se ne sjeca
kate se sjeca sigurno  :Smile: 
a mi ne mozemo naci topik jer je nestao sa pdfa kso nakon xy dana neaktivnosti


sutra je promocija
a ime je





IZ RODINA KLJUNA



vise uskoro, a vama svima hvala na sugestijama

----------


## piplica

Aleluja!
Čestitam, ime je super fora! :D

----------


## mama courage

a tko je kumovao tom imenu ? sviđa mi se.


na svu sreću, u naslovu nije trebalo biti ništa što podsjeća na rodu   :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> na svu sreću, u naslovu nije trebalo biti ništa što podsjeća na rodu


  :Laughing:  
Baš mi je drago, eto ga opet dobar razlog da dođemo u Zg   :Grin:

----------


## Arkana10

odlican naslov

----------


## Lapis

> sutra je promocija


kad i gdje?

----------


## ivarica

promocija je u bolnici sv. duh, zbog prostora gdje se odrzava nije otvorenog tipa, ali moci cete vidjeti fotografije i citati utiske sutra


emsa, kumovalo je par cura koje su birale izmedju moja dva prijedloga    :Laughing:  birala bi i ja (nema ono sukob interesa i slicno) ali nisam se mogla odluciti kojeg bi radije pa da se ne bi dogodilo da idu oba, "iz rodina kljuna u rodin zagrljaj"   :Laughing:  ili "rodin zagrljaj u rodinu kljunu" netko je trebao presjec

i meni se svidja, zbog zrnca samoironije u njemu

----------


## ivarica

http://www.roda.hr/


Priručnik "Iz Rodina kljuna"

Rođenje djeteta dočekujemo s velikim veseljem. To je kraj razdoblja posebnog, uzvišenog stanja, bez obzira na to je li prošlo u savršenom redu i doista blaženo, ili je žena bila opterećena problemima povezanima s trudnoćom. Trenutak rođenja djeteta označava početak preobrazbe žene i muškarca u roditelje – majku i oca.

Koliko god mi roditelji, a osobito majke, bili prirodno uvjetovani za brigu o potomstvu, civilizacija je mnoge od nas udaljila od urođenog instinkta. Znanja koja su skrivena negdje duboko u nama čekaju da ih potaknemo, “pozovemo”, i da njima ponovo ovladamo.

Rijetki se sretnici rađaju kao roditelji, rijetke žene kao majke. Svi mi ostali učimo, razvijamo se i kao roditelji rastemo zajedno sa svojom djecom. Ovaj smo priručnik pripremili upravo za vas – da vam pomognemo u prvim danima majčinstva i roditeljstva (ne zaboravimo tatu kao važnog sudionika pustolovine od samoga početka).

Cilj nam je da pomoću naših iskustava i saznanja probudite svoje instinkte i naučite kako biti roditelj.

RODA





O priručniku su rekli:

Radi se o podržavajućem, toplom štivu, koje u središte stavlja dijete i njegove razvojne potrebe, istodobno ohrabrujući oba roditelja u njihovoj ulozi, koja uz osjećaj radosti i ljubavi prema djetetu nosi sa sobom i različite dileme i izazove. Priručnik je to u kom roditelji mogu naći odgovore na mnoga pitanja, koja istodobno mogu biti i polazište za daljnja propitivanja te dobiti praktične savjete na pitanja, koja proizlaze iz roditeljske uloge, što uz razvoj osjećaja roditeljske kompetentnosti može doprinijeti i sadržajnijem, kvalitetnijem odnosu s djetetom.

Mila Jelavić, pravobraniteljica za djecu



Biti roditelj doživotna je zadaća, i zadaća koja se stalno mijenja.

Razdoblje nakon rođenja i prvih nekoliko godina života osobito su važne. Ako se dječje i roditeljske potrebe usklade, i jedni i drugi će rasti i razvijati se kroz taj odnos. Ako se, pak, ne uspiju razumjeti, i djeca i roditelji mogu trpjeti.

Ova je knjiga važna jer pomaže suvremenim roditeljima da bolje razumiju i prate potrebe svog djeteta kako bi to dijete odraslo u tjelesno i emocionalno zdravu osobu koja je u stanju razumjeti sebe i druge ljude. Ona ne pretpostavlja da samim biološkim činom rođenja djeteta znamo što nam je činiti, jer daje vrlo jasne i čitljive savjete. Ali na suptilan i osviješten način šalje i poruku da većina roditelja posjeduje i prirođeni dar ljubavi i empatije kojem također treba vjerovati. Taj dar ne treba idealizirati, jer su roditelji u stanju napraviti i silnu štetu - nekad iz neznanja, a nekada zato što je njima netko učinio istu ili sličnu štetu kada su bili mali.

No, najvažnije o ovoj knjizi je da je ona nastala iz iskustva roditelja koji su poslušali i prilagodili savjete stručnjaka, s vjerom u svoj dar ljubavi - to je čini živim svjedočanstvom poticajnog roditeljstva koje zaista postoji.

Tanja Radočaj, predstojnica Ureda UNICEF-a za Hrvatsku



Pred nama je jedna neobična knjiga, ne toliko po sadržaju, već zbog autora koji su je pisali – a to su roditelji. Radi se o knjizi u kojoj roditelji pišu i daju savjete drugim, osobito novim roditeljima, o ranom rastu i razvoju, zdravlju, njezi, prehrani i mnogim drugim pitanjima vezanim uz najraniju dob djeteta.

Knjiga je obojena jednom posebnom toplinom, odiše izvornošću i razumijevanjem o problemima zdravlja i razvoja djece. Naravno, knjiga nosi i konkretnu i verificiranu stručnu pomoć jer iza nje stoje imena recenzenata – istaknutih stručnjaka. Ona je svojevrsni prvijenac i značajan iskorak prema velikom izazovu – partnerstvu stručnjaka i roditelja u promicanju zdravlja djece.

Prof. dr. sc. Josip Grgurić, specijalist pedijatar

----------


## Imga

Odličan je naslov!
Kad će se početi dijeliti u rodilištima?

----------


## apricot

danas na SD
u ostalim rodilištima ovih dana

dršte mi fige danas gore

I, ako je uopće potrebno napominjati... priručnik je prekrasan!

----------


## Imga

apricot, ne trebaju tebi nikakve fige, ženo ti si od čelika
mjesec dana nakon poroda dvije akcije u tri dana  :Naklon:

----------


## mali karlo

cure   :Klap:

----------


## maaja79

drzim fige danas

ipak ima roda roda u nazivu :D 
hoce li knjigu biti moguce kupiti?

----------


## nina14

super naslov   :Klap:  

i ja pitam može li se negdje kupiti?

----------


## apricot

neće se moći kupiti

za sada će se dijeliti svim rodiljama koje rode u zagrebačkim rodilištima jer je tisak financirao Grad, točnije Gradski ured za zdravstvo, rad, socijalnu zaštitu i branitelje grada Zagreba

----------


## wewa

promotorice moja, koke te pokakile!   :Heart:   :Kiss:  

Rode, cestitam na brosuri, prekrasna je  :D

----------


## Vishnja

Čestitam od srca i ujedno žalim što neću imati priliku da je držim u rukama...

----------


## tanja_b

Super naslov  :D   i čestitam svima koji su sudjelovali u pisanju.

----------


## Romina

a ja hoću knjigu.....naslov je genijalan i cure svaka vam čast

----------


## mama courage

> a ja hoću knjigu.....naslov je genijalan i cure svaka vam čast


pa rodi, bona!

----------


## mamma san

:Heart:

----------


## zhabica

> apricot, ne trebaju tebi nikakve fige, ženo ti si od čelika
> mjesec dana nakon poroda dvije akcije u tri dana


x


bravo sa prirucnik! napokon da doznasmo ime  :D i lijepo je. a hoce li bit na netu mozda? ko rodine brosure? to bi bilo super! 

ja bi tako rado procitala i to vase djelo.   :Heart:  

cestitke svima koji su radili na ovome!   :Heart:

----------


## apricot

i ti ćeš morati roditi  8)

----------


## zhabica

> i ti ćeš morati roditi  8)


 o no problem! idem odma u akciju   :Grin:

----------


## Stijena

:D  nakon porođajnih muka rodio se priručnik  :Laughing:  

čestitke rodama i svima koji su sudjelovali 

sad stvarno jedva čekam rodit  :Laughing:

----------


## Imga

Ja sam zaboravila čestitati svima koji su sudjelovali u stvaranju priručnika.

Bravo i čestitam!  :Klap: 

jedva čekam da mi kuma rodi početkom lipnja, idem je odmah zvati. (meni se više ne rađa :razz :Smile:

----------


## anamar

krasan naslov. šteta što će se knjiga dijeliti samo u zg-u.

----------


## zhabica

> krasan naslov. šteta što će se knjiga dijeliti samo u zg-u.


ajme da   :Sad:  

onda cu pricekat sa akcijom dok ne dodje u st  8)

----------


## koryanshea

svaka cast! nadam se da ce se prirucnik uskoro prosirit i na rodilista izvan zagreba.

----------


## Arwen

> anamar prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> krasan naslov. šteta što će se knjiga dijeliti samo u zg-u.
> 
> 
> ajme da   
> 
> onda cu pricekat sa akcijom dok ne dodje u st  8)


i ja   :Grin:  
možda bude do tada gotovo i novo rodilište

----------


## VedranaV

Bravo! Jedva čekam slike i dojmove.

----------


## Arkana10

> Čestitam od srca i ujedno žalim što neću imati priliku da je držim u rukama...


isto   :Smile:

----------


## kli_kli

Hoce li biti online?

Naziv je genijalan!  :D

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Naslov je predivan
a prirucnik i ja zelim
ima li nade da se jednom moze kupiti?   :Saint:

----------


## Deaedi

> na svu sreću, u naslovu nije trebalo biti ništa što podsjeća na rodu


  :Laughing:

----------


## Kanga

Naslov je genijalan, a potpuno sam uvjerena da je i sadrzaj na istoj visini! Cestitam od srca!

----------


## jadranka605

Bravo Rode  :D 
Odličan naslov, a ne sumnjam da je i priručnik vrhunski napravljen   :Love:

----------


## upornamama

Bravo Rode!

----------


## Anci

Naslov je odličan!
Bravo svima koji su sudjelovali!

----------


## malena beba

:Klap:    bravo!!
nema mi druge nego opet rodti, mozda do tada dodje i do splita   :Laughing:

----------


## snoopygirl

:D  Nadam se da će isto podržat i svi drugi gradovi 
ja bi rado jedan  :D

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Bravo!
I ja se nadam da neće ostati samo na Zagrebu
 :D

----------


## anchie76

Uf.. bile su to porodjajne muke.. ali rodili smo ga  :D

----------


## MartinaK

I ja bi knjigu, molim,molim,molim lijepoooooooooooooooo.

Nemrem u akciju, još nemam ni mengu nakon poroda, ali bi čitalaaaaa

Bandi_ti_ću molim i nama koji smo već rodili!!! uh što nisam grafičar po zanimanju?!

Bravo svima koji su sudjelovali, baš me veselite!!

----------


## Mukica

meni je danas, nakon promocije, dok sam u rukama nosila par komada da imamo u rodi, doslo da hodam po cesti i podjelim sve prolaznicima, a pogotovo mamama koje su s bebama prolazile kraj mene

a slike i video sutra
jer nemam ni jedan kabel nit ista cime bi ih sad skinula

snaimao je Z1 pa probajte upratit 
oni ce sigurno emitirat u nekoj informativnoj emisiji

----------


## leonisa

:Love:

----------


## Rene2

:Klap:   :Klap:  

Sve mi se sviđa i ime i tekstovi, baš sve!

----------


## ivarica

rene, kad si ga citala?

----------


## fegusti

iz rodina kljuna u roditeljske uši!  8) 
fora!
muki, čekamo slikice!

----------


## Mukica

evo slikica http://www.fototime.com/inv/2C27F857D09539B
a uskoro ce i video (cim skuzim kak da ga dignem)

----------


## Mukica

:schwiiic:

a evo i *video* 
http://www.fototime.com/E8DBDE0C8E5E965/conv.wmv 

_editiram jer je link na slike ostao na prvoj strani:_

*slike* su na http://www.fototime.com/inv/2C27F857D09539B

----------


## Nice

:D  Bravo bravo bravo ! Jako sam ponosna !  :Love:

----------


## fegusti

sve sam vidjela!
super, suuuuuuuuuper!
baš mi je lijepa brošura i čini mi se praktična s odvojenim poglavljima kao u adresaru.
velik i lijep posao na ponos svima koji su u njegovom rađanju sudjelovali!  :Naklon:  

jel ono zrin na fotkama s apri? (mislim, tko bi drugi bio?  :Grin:  )[/list]

----------


## koryanshea

super izgleda prirucnik! bravo rode  :Smile:

----------


## Stijena

Priručnik mi je ovako na pogled preeeeeeekrasan, mislim da je to nešto što ću stvarno čuvati, a ne mogu dočekat da ga dobijem, ko da ste mene pitale kako da ga složite  -  još 4 mjeseca..............ko će to izdržat  :Laughing:

----------


## Anvi

Odličan je. Genijalan naslov, divne slikice. Bravo rode!   :Love: 

Znači li to da se "Moja prva godina" više neće dijeliti?

----------


## koryanshea

> Znači li to da se "Moja prva godina" više neće dijeliti?


zar nije moja prva godina išla u paketu "sretno dijete", kojeg više nema (tj. ne bi smjelo biti..)

----------


## malena beba

nema sta, prirucnik je svjetski!!!

----------


## anchie76

Stvarno je lijepo citati vase komentare   :Heart:   :D

----------


## Imga

Stvarno izgleda vrhunski!
Posebno mi se sviđa ovo s razdjelnicima po temama za lakše traženje i što je svaki razdjelnik (čini mi se) poluproziran. 
Naljepnica za auto Sigurno u autosjedalici! :D 
Još i onaj džepić na kraju za utaknuti razno razne papiriće.

Ma mrkli mrak! Bravo još jednom!  :Klap:

----------


## elizabet20

ej cure i ja bi knjigicu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
gdje se moze kupiti ili nabaviti?

----------


## Kanga

Hocu i jaaa jedan primjerak...   :Embarassed:

----------


## apricot

za sada je jedini način - roditi u zg rodilištima.

----------


## Arkana10

> za sada je jedini način - roditi u zg rodilištima.


šteta
*
odlicno izgleda... uzivam...
jos jednom bravo!!!  :Love:  

***
Znam da ste primjetile koliko puta sam se javila na temu, ali odlican mi je prirucnik

----------


## Stijena

> *Naljepnica za auto* Sigurno u autosjedalici! :D 
> Još i onaj džepić na kraju za utaknuti razno razne papiriće.
> 
> Ma mrkli mrak! Bravo još jednom!


 :shock:  ma da, nisam ni skužila  :D  :D  :D suuuuuper! 
jer one u paketu SB su stvarno bile neupotrebljive

sad ako ovo prenesem................bit će vraga  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Kanga

> za sada je jedini način - roditi u zg rodilištima.


a sto ste to sklopile pakt s nekakvim populacijskim pokretom, i to jos samo unutar ZGa ?   :?  

 :Laughing:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

:Klap:  
Kupujem IZ RODINOG KLJUNA, dajem koliko tražite!   :Laughing:  
Moram primijetiti kako vi volite svog gradonačelnik   :Grin:  

P.S. Gornji se oglas odnosi na one koje dobiju brošuricu, pročitaju, zapamte i požele da šalju dalje.

----------


## Mukica

> a sto ste to sklopile pakt s nekakvim populacijskim pokretom, i to jos samo unutar ZGa ?


nismo sklopile pakt s nikakvim populacijskim pokretom nego je priručnik tiskan uz podrsku i financijsku pomoć Ureda za zdravstvo, rad, socijalnu zaštitu i branitelje Grada Zagreba i dijelit će se rodiljama u zagrebačkim rodilištima, te u gradskom uredu u Vodnikovoj 14, onim zagrepčankama koje su rodile u rodilistima van Zagreba

Vjerujte, dat cemo sve od sebe da ga u skorije vrijeme dobije svaka rodilja u RH... Ovo je samo prvi korak kojim smo krenule na taj put, jer od nekud se mora poceti...

----------


## mommy_plesačica

WOW! Fantastično! :D

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

A možete li, molim vas urediti da mame blizanaca dobiju dvije, pa da meni pošalju jednu   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

> A možete li, molim vas urediti da mame blizanaca dobiju dvije, pa da meni pošalju jednu


a možete li se vi u Bosni organizirati i pronaći nekoga tko bi financirao tisak?

----------


## Dalm@

Priručnik izgleda mrak, ogroman ste posao odradili.

Kako se zove primalja na slikama 50-52.?

----------


## apricot

goga   :Love:

----------


## yaya

> Vjerujte, dat cemo sve od sebe da ga u skorije vrijeme dobije svaka rodilja u RH... Ovo je samo prvi korak kojim smo krenule na taj put, jer od nekud se mora poceti...


Prvi ali veliki rekla bi, svaka čast i samo naprijed

----------


## apricot

evo filmića sa promocije, bilo na Z1

http://www.totalportal.hr/article.php?article_id=198176

----------


## zgembo

ja vjerujem da bi sve bosnake sa ovog foruma rado u svojim rukama držale bar po jedan primjerak knjige
a da se mi organizujemo  :Mad:  
čisto sumnjam, al.....  :Predaja:

----------


## Mukica

> a da se mi organizujemo


pa ajde... klikni na Sastanak Udruge roditelja u Sarajevu 2. dio

----------


## Stijena

> evo filmića sa promocije, bilo na Z1
> 
> http://www.totalportal.hr/article.php?article_id=198176


filmić se i inače ne da otovrit ili to samo ja ne mogu?

nešto jako žmiga, a ne znam ni jel imam program za to :?

----------


## mama courage

a umiljatog glasića kod ove rode na videu.   :Grin:  ne poznajem je takvu.   :Razz:  (sad sam obrala bostan  :/   :Grin:   )

bome, svaka čast za knjižicu. pa to je prava brošurica! predivnih slika i boja, i koliko mogu vidjeti odličnog tiska!  :Heart:  mašala! 


jel ima poglavlje o porodu doma ?  :Razz:   :Laughing:  


p.s. meni filmić traje minutu i nekoliko sekundi.

----------


## Kanga

> kanga prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a sto ste to sklopile pakt s nekakvim populacijskim pokretom, i to jos samo unutar ZGa ?
> 
> 
> nismo sklopile pakt s nikakvim populacijskim pokretom nego je priručnik tiskan uz podrsku i financijsku pomoć Ureda za zdravstvo, rad, socijalnu zaštitu i branitelje Grada Zagreba..


Ma, naravno, sve mi je jasno. Htjela sam se samo nasaliti, ali poanta je bila istaknuti moje uvjerenje da ste napravile nesto sto je mnogima privlacno, potrebno, zanimljivo i korisno...   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Mukica

ma skuzila sam ja tebe   :Kiss:  
i sad tek vidim kak grubo zvuci ovo kaj sam napisala  :Sad:  
nisam 'opce tak grubo mislila

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> Strobery Shortcake prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A možete li, molim vas urediti da mame blizanaca dobiju dvije, pa da meni pošalju jednu  
> 
> 
> a možete li se vi u Bosni organizirati i pronaći nekoga tko bi financirao tisak?


Jedino iz svog đepa, a možebitno bi mogli pitati u Pampersu. 
Kose li se jednokratne sa našim načelima?
Nemojte me sad zezatorski shvatati, ozbiljna sam sad.

----------


## Mukica

u prirucniku postoji cijelo jedno poglavlje koje govori o prednostima platenih pelena nad jednokratnim

iskreno sumnajm da bi pampers tak nesto htio financirati

----------


## apricot

jednokratne same po sebi ne, al proizvođač Pampersa - da

SS, možete pitati tiskare za donaciju, ministarsta, lokalne uprave...
ma to može jedna osoba za jedan dan obaviti

sve što je potrebno je dopis i brojevi faxa
i priručnik da se može pokazati ukoliko bude postojao interes

----------


## ivarica

ako bi oni i htjeli, mi takvu donaciju ne bi primili

molim vas da nitko ne ide traziti sponzore za ovaj prirucnik, pogotovo ne prema privatnom sektoru, ostavite to rodi

nisam nabrijana nego u brzini, hvala svima na inicijativi ali da ne bi suze lili    :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## MIJA 32

cure  :Naklon:   :Klap:   :Kiss:

----------


## ivarica

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Strobery Shortcake prvotno napisa
> ...


jagodine, koja su nacela vase udruge?
imate li ih negdje napismeno, eticki kodeks, pravila primanja donacija ili nemate, jeste li o tome razmisljali?

----------


## Natalija

Imam pitanje: da li će onda rodilja dobiti SAMO taj priručnik, ne bude ih nadam se drugih? (nadam se da kužite pitanje)

A spremala sam se frendici koja treba roditi za 3mj. printati tekstove s portala, ali nisam ni sama znala gdje početi, možda da odustanem sada?

Baš mi je drago i sretna sam zbog VAS, u našem malom kraju bilo je i na Radio stanici u vijestima.  :D 

BRAVO CURE !!!

----------


## Loryblue

svaka čast. :D 

šteta jedino što se u projekt i financiranje nije uključilo ministarstvo zdravstva pa da knjigicu dobiju sve rodilje diljem Hrvatske. ovako me ipak malo boli srce zbog "diskriminacije".

----------


## ivarica

mislis da smo vas mi u rodi diskriminirale?

----------


## traktorka

Zaista izgleda sve genijalno! Opet čestitke Udruzi,svaka čast   :Heart:  


I da...naravno da se iskreno nadam da će uskoro svaka mama u RH a i šire moći doći do svog primjerka!!


Ovo je zaista velika stvar!

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> Strobery Shortcake prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  apricot prvotno napisa
> ...


Mislim da smo se negdje, uz put, pogrešno razumjeli. Mi u Bosni udruge, na žalost još nemamo. Razloga je milion, ali je vjerovatno osnovni što se nije sastala kritična masa roditelja spremnih da mjenjaju i talasaju. Pod "naša načela" sam mislila na Rodu, nadam se da ne smeta što ja to smatram i svojim načelima. 
Ovo skamljitanje (moljakanje   :Grin:  ) brošure u šaljivom tonu je trebalo izraziti divljenje i poštovanje vašem trudu i uspjesima (kojih sam to više svesna što sam svjesnija naše neorganizovanosti i ljenosti), nikako želju za uzurpacijom vaših autorskih prava. Žao mi je ako se iz mojih postova moglo zaključiti bilo šta negativno. 
Iskreno vam, još jednom čestitam na zaista sjajnom poslu, brošura izgleda super primamljivo, a što je najvažnije, vjerujem da je sadržaj upravo ono što roditeljima u trenucima nakon poroda treba.

----------


## Forka

Bravo, čestitam, svaka čast!

----------


## djuma

drage rode, moj duboki naklon!    :Klap:   :Naklon:  
divno, predivno!

----------


## ivarica

nisam nista negativno iscitala iz tvojih postova   :Smile:  nego mi nije bilo jasno sto bi ti tiskala i za sto trazila sredstva?

----------


## bubimira

Wooow stvarno fantastično!!! Sad mi naprosto žao što nisam rodila u ZG   :Laughing:  

Svak čast cure. Veliki korak, nema šta   :Naklon:  
I nadam se da će se ovaj korak pretvoriti u korak od sto milja da ga doista mogu dobiti sve rodilje u RH. 

A na slikama ne prepoznajem Apri i Mukicu. Cure kaj je moguće da je to neka šminka pala tamo?   :Kiss:

----------


## Ms. Mar

Čestitam! Velika je to stvar. 
Da mi je bar zavirit u taj priručnik kad ga već ne mogu imati. Smijemo li se nadati tome da će u nekom obliku biti dostupan na vašim stranicama?

----------


## japanka

čestitam, svaka čast i nadam se da će se Iz rodinog kljuna naći što prije u svim hrvatskim gradovima

----------


## japanka

Iz rodina kljuna, pardon 8)

----------


## Ms. Mar

A jel bi se možda mogla pokrenut neka akcija sa skupljanjem predbilježbi za dotisak ovog priručnika. Ono, npr. ako nas se skupi 300 zainteresiranih za kupiti ga po nekoj xy cijeni da se ide u dotisak. Po uzoru na skupljanje predbilježbi za Rodin kalendar za 2009. (http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...585813#1585813).

----------


## Ms. Mar

Mislim, svijesna sam da bi to bilo više xy kn, ali nekako mi se čini da bi nas se moglo naći puno zainteresiranih. Možda se varam?

----------


## kahna

:Grin:   evo ja sam zainteresirana.

----------


## kahna

I da, svaka pohvala na učinjenom.
Od srca čestitke i veliko HVALA!
Požuriti ću se s drugim bebačem  :Grin:  
A i susjeda i šogorica imaju termin u 9 mj. pa ću ga vidjeti :D

----------


## MoMo

woooww svaka cast   :Naklon:  

nije potrebno naglasavati da spadam u skupinu onih koji bi zeljele brosuru (mozda kad budem radjala drugo   :Smile:  )

cestitam cure !!! od ideje do izvedbe kapa dolje   :Klap:

----------


## Rene2

Da sad trebam roditi, gledala bih da se u vrijeme termina kao slučajno zateknem u ZG.

 :Naklon: 

Svaka vam čast, ovo je lavovski!

----------


## ninochka

svaka čast žene! priručnik je nenad..ebivo dobar (žao mi je, ali nekad samo psovka opisuje pravo stanje stvari   :Grin:  )

rado bi ga imala i gurala pod nos dušebriznicima i neznalicama, al ja rađat više ne idem!!   :Razz:

----------


## NanoiBeba

jučer je u ZG news izašao članak o brošuri. na slici je apri.

----------


## željka!

Savršeno izgleda  :D 


Kad će se moći dobiti i van ZG-a?

----------


## anledo

> svaka čast žene! priručnik je nenad..ebivo dobar (žao mi je, ali nekad samo psovka opisuje pravo stanje stvari   )
> 
> rado bi ga imala i gurala pod nos dušebriznicima i neznalicama, al ja rađat više ne idem!!


tu bih se zapisala 8) 

i sve si mislim kako ce imati ovaj prirucnik ustvari biti stvar prestiza 

krasan posao ste odradile, hvaaala   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Lulu

ajme zbilja prelijepo izgleda. a u sadržaj ne sumnjam. 
vrijeme mi je za posjet rodilištu.   :Grin:

----------


## Larita

ja posjetila rodilište ali iz rodinog kljuna došla samo moja Mia... od knjigice ni slova...  :?  

u vinogradskoj glavna sestra nije imala pojma o čemu pričam... kad će se to početi dijeliti????

----------


## apricot

Larita, dobit ćeš u Vodnikovoj kad budeš išla po onaj novac za opremu novorođenčeta.

----------


## slonić tonić

Brošura super izgleda, ma šta super, savršeno. Svaka vam čast.
I ja bih je tako rado imala.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Larita

> Larita, dobit ćeš u Vodnikovoj kad budeš išla po onaj novac za opremu novorođenčeta.


MM je jučer ujutro obavio sve te prijave i zahtjeve, između ostalog i u Vodnikovoj je bio i nije ništa dobio... kako da dođem do knjigice... pls help!!!!

----------


## mitri

Moja je sestra rodila prije mjesec dana i nije dobila knjigicu. U Vodnikovoj su rekli da ju je trebala dobiti u rodilištu. Gdje se na kraju knjigica dobije?

----------


## apricot

Priručnk se treba dobivati u rodilištu (u Petrovoj još nisu počeli dijeliti).
Ako se nekim slučajem ne dobije tamo, onda u Vodnkovoj, pogotovo u ovom prijelaznom periodu dok se još uspostavljao sustav distribucije.
Ja sam ga dobila u Vodnikovoj. 

Ne znam što bih rekla  :/   :Sad:

----------


## mama sanja

Moja šogorica ga dobila u Vinogradskoj :D sad sam joj zavidna, hoću i ja jedan primjerak, šmrc  :Sad:   MM s L. u slingu je na jednoj fotki u priručniku, a ja nemam primjerak za hvaliti se okolo  :Crying or Very sad:   :Razz:

----------


## ivarica

> Moja šogorica ga dobila u Vinogradskoj :D sad sam joj zavidna, hoću i ja jedan primjerak, šmrc   MM s L. u slingu je na jednoj fotki u priručniku, a ja nemam primjerak za hvaliti se okolo


daj adresu, odma!

----------


## ina33

Super izgleda  :Smile: !

----------


## puntica

mi bili u vodnikovoj jučer, predali papire i ništa nismo dobili  :Crying or Very sad:  

prijateljica izašla jučer iz petrove i ni ona nije dobila... zašto? zašto?  :?

----------


## Mukica

provjericemo zasto niste dobile pa vam javimo
trebali bi ga dijeliti

----------


## apricot

puntice, trebala si pitati, izgleda da žene ponekad zaborave...
riješit ćemo to...

----------


## anjica

i moja frendica je prije dva tjedna rodila u Merkuru i nije dobila RK

----------

